# F.S. 77 Gallon $300 + Hagen GLO T5HOx2 48" $150



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

As the title states, my complete old setup is up for sale.

Tank: 4 foot wide 77 gallon - 48x16x24 with matching stand - black - 3 door - $300

Light: 48" Hagen GLO T5HOx2 6700k bulb and colourmax bulb - with mounting legs and timer - $150


































PM me or email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

dropped prices bump


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Bump - filters sold


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yo mike, any solid buyers on the 77G..i may be able to buy it after the boat show


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

not much interest at all man, we'll talk at the show!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bippedy bump


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

price drop, forum upgrade bump!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bippedy bump


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike, whats the wattage on those lights?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

neoh said:


> Mike, whats the wattage on those lights?


54w per bulb and the fixture is twin bulb

I believe this is standard T5 high output wattage


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that tank is 24.5" deep and those lights had no problem penetrating down to the bottom, even my dwarf sag grew quite well as you know.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

this tank is just taking up space.. bump


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

tank and light are still sitting here! someone grab this, my girl wont let me fill it and it's slowly driving me insane looking at this big empty tank!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump this up again


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I think these Hagen GLO lights might be underrated. I have a 36"double over my 38 gallon and its alot better for plant growth than any of the other T5HO and PC fixtures I've used. I believe you when you say you have no problem growing things at the bottom.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

As I know you check this pretty much right when you get home, call me when you get this and we'll make arrangements. This will look good in my office with some Malawi's I think.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

where did you find the wicked cool looking peices of wood?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nizzmo said:


> where did you find the wicked cool looking peices of wood?


i've been collecting them slowly for a while now


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Pending.. to me!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Tank is sold! Everyone be sure to visit Richmond Indoor Paintball and check out their new African Cichlid Display Tank!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've decided to keep the HO light fixture!


----------

